# What do you line your cages with?



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys, just trying to find out what you all use at the bottom of your cages / dog crates for indoor rabbits.

Ive tried woodflake but im not keen on it, Ive put some fleecy "pet bed" type things down which i got from a pound shop but they tend to just bundle them up and also one of mine isnt quite litter trained yet.

I was thinking of trying something we sell at work called Tumble Fresh which looks quite good.

But yeh what do you guys use at the bottom of your indoor rabbit enclosures. I may just go back to towel / fleece type things.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i have a large cage with the doors taken off (they can come and go as they please). They tend to like eating in there so i use it as a giant hay box. I have pound shop blankets on the bottom and just put fresh hay in it everyday. Keeps the place resembling something like tidy hehe.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Adam942 said:


> i have a large cage with the doors taken off (they can come and go as they please). They tend to like eating in there so i use it as a giant hay box. I have pound shop blankets on the bottom and just put fresh hay in it everyday. Keeps the place resembling something like tidy hehe.


Yeh thats basically what i had, the blankets where kind of fleecy ones?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I just use hay and woodshavings and change the dirty bits everyday.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i use vetbed in my guinea pig hutches. i get it off ebay at quite reasonable prices. i wash it each week and replace with fresh. newspaper is put underneath the vetbed then i 'poo pick' twice a day to keep it clean. the wee soaks straight through to the bottom and leaves the surface dry. it is also warm and cosy for them too.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

During the summer, I've been using a combination of vet bed, newspaper, hay & straw and wood-based litter where needed.

I was inspired by this thread to re-think slightly and ordered some Megazorb. It arrived this morning in a massive sack(!) and yes, it does look just like a bag of gravel (my husband, who didn't know I'd ordered it, was suitably perplexed when it arrived and he had to sign for it!!).

Anyway - I plan to have a go with the megazorb and newspaper underneath some vet bed (I love how everything just drains right through vet bed and you can just wash them). I ordered a few other new bits for his shed/run so am looking forward to having a good re-arrange (and to Buddy trying to 'arrange' everything I move!).


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The floors are covered in Lino with a bit of straw on top. I use megazorb in litter tray. Great stuff!


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I use wood shavings in the bottom, layer with some straw then put a layer of shreded paper on top 

They're diggers though and they like to rearrange their hutch :/ so it's usually just a mess tbh


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I line the bottom of the hutch with woodshavings, in the 'bedroom section' I put some straw on top and on the other side I have a large litter tray full of hay. They always pee in the tray so I spot clean every few days and do a full clean once in a blue moon.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Vinyl/lino type flooring (flat type) works well for cage, with a big underbed storage box lined with newspaper and stuffed with hay. We tried cat litter under the hay, but avod it now, as there was always the risk that a bunny might try eating it. The vinyl is great for wiping clean. Fleeces are great for a soft, snuggle down area.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I just use newspaper on the bottom and then hay


----------

